# مساعد في صناعه الصابون السائل الفاخر



## ali_sh_ali (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركات 
اتمني من حضرات الساده الافاضل توضيح لنا شكل المواد المستخدمه في تصنيع الصابون السائل بالصور ان امكن لاني مبتدئ ولا اعلم شكلها واشتريت ماده التكسابون ان 70 وطلعت ماده تاني عملتلي مشكله 
خلت الصابون مثل اللبن مع ان التكسابون يعطي لسائل الصابون شفافيه عاليه 
وهل التكسابون سائل ام بودره 
وما الفرق بين السلفونك الغازي والعادي من حيث اللون 
هل استخدام ماده البولي اكريماليد يعكر الصابون السائل 
:1:ارجو من دوي الخبره افادتي في هدا الموضوع لانو عاملي مشكله نفسيه :30:
ولو امكن بعض الصور لهده المواد اكون شاكر لحضرتكم 
:78: اخوكم الفقير الي الله :78:


----------



## ali_sh_ali (3 ديسمبر 2010)

:82:

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
مفيش حد عايز يرد عليا علي العموم انا منتظر حضراتكم 
:33:


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## عادل الصياد (5 يونيو 2011)

شكل التكسابون مثل الفازلين والاكريماليد يعكر الصابون قليلا والفرق بين السالفونك مشروح في مكان اخر بالمنتدي


----------

